# My new Nigi doe



## Niginewbie (Oct 28, 2013)

We are new to the goat world and enjoying it immensely! We started with two pet wethers and just recently added a sweet doe. The kids are new members of the 4H club and hope to show her. We just adore her but I'd love to hear what others think. Please keep in mind that this is her first day at our home and she was nervous during her photo shoot. Please excuse my dirty little boy, he just loves oranges and makes a terrible mess with them!


----------



## CAjerseychick (Sep 21, 2013)

Cute and healthy looking, newbie that is all I know to say!


----------



## AmyBoogie (May 20, 2013)

She's beautiful! And the little boy is cute too.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

You did well! She is a very nice looking young lady


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

Oooh, I like her 
I'll give a critique later


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

Pros:
Strong topline
Strength in the chine
Neck blends well into the withers 
Neck blends well into the brisket
Fairly good extension of brisket
Pretty good depth
Good width
Straight front legs
Nice angulation in the rear legs
Feminine
Correct bite
Thirdly look good 
Good front end assembly 

Cons:
Short, steep rump
Neck could be longer
Could be more dairy looking
Appears to toe out in both front and back
Could use more length of body


Okay.. that's what I see  I think she'll do great for 4h!


----------



## Niginewbie (Oct 28, 2013)

Thank you for the responses! We are very excited to have her with us! She is about 1 1/2 yrs and will hopefully be a FF in March.


----------



## Pygmygoatluver (Feb 26, 2013)

She's very pretty! That little wether is to cute


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

I agree with Amzi. If you look for a buck with a little more length, doesn't toe out, and is a little longer and more level in the rump you should do well. I have one very much like her, her kids are well improved to her.


----------



## Niginewbie (Oct 28, 2013)

Thank you for the advice! She has been bred already and I don't know much about the buck. I'm hoping for some beautiful kids and a great udder on mom....fingers crossed!


----------



## Jodi_berg (Oct 29, 2012)

Nice lookin gal!


----------



## Niginewbie (Oct 28, 2013)

Thank you! 

Is she full grown at this point or might she lengthen a bit more?


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Maybe, but most likely she will stay how she is  With freshening though, she might gain my body capacity and depth.


----------



## dayofthunder (Aug 23, 2013)

They are both beautiful!


----------

